# Member's Bios (Please Add Yours!)



## mlkarel2010

Here is a place where we can put all of our Biographies in one easily accessible area. That way the new members can easily become a part of our Horse Forum family and make things smoother. It's just an idea though, so I'm ok if it fails. If it goes well, Sticky maybe?

Anyway, here are some questions I thought we could all answer that just tell about ourselves so we can learn about each other with out going to everyone's profiles or making new threads. Hopefully there aren't too many questions! Feel free to copy this and past it for your own use!

Username:

Why you chose it and what it means:

How you came across the HF:

What sections to you go to the most:

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

Currently, what do you do with horses:

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):

Other (anything else you want to share):


----------



## mlkarel2010

*Mlkarel2010's Bio*

Username: Mlkarel2010
 
Why you chose it and what it means: 

it's easy to remember and simple because it's the same as my email. Everyone was choosing that for their email (initials and name then an important year)
 
How you came across the HF: 

I got bored one day and remembered I liked a forum I was on many years back. So I googled "Horse Forum" and found this and it's stuck since.
 
What sections to you go to the most: 

I'm partial to the Training, Critique, Tack and Equipment, Western Riding, Riding, Pictures, Horse Chat, and all the Off topics.
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

I've gained my knowledge in many ways: magazines, lessons, DVDs, TV shows, books, apprenticing, personal experience and of course the internet

Currently, what do you do with horses: 

Right now I ride and train other people's horses and show a little bit.
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):

When I was two the pony rides game to town. I fell in love then (it's even on video). Then later when I was 6 I took lessons until I was 8 and we couldn't afford to drive an hour and a half every Saturday and pay for lessons because we bought a new house. Then I rode and worked with a few horses a local had. Finally, my horsey low was over and a year and a half ago I began working with a horse trainer. I haven't owned any horses, but my childhood favorites were Prince (the first pony I rode) and Luke (the coolest lesson horse and he loved me).
 
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: 

Get on here, obviously. I also am making "Horse Binders" that have all the horse stuff I know about in them so I can reference them easily when I need to. I make tack of my own as well.
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

I really want to own my own horse. Right now I want to get my Degree in Animal Science with an Equine Science focus. I'd really love to open my own horse business someday.
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

Fresians
 
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): 

At the moment it would be Jimmy and Red (he's technically a mule)
 
Other (anything else you want to share):

I have a soft spot for mules and donkeys


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Username: Gingerrrrr

Why you chose it and what it means: my mares old name was Ginger and i just added 5 r's 

How you came across the HF: did a google search of horse forums and this was the first one to come up

What sections to you go to the most: hmmm critique, pictures, general off topic, and horse talk

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): hmm my old BO taught me how to handle a hot horse and how to work on ground manners, etc.

Currently, what do you do with horses: nothing really. just play around, hoping to be doing barrels by next christmas

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): well i use to always watch black beauty and my uncle and cousin both had horses and i took lessons on an old paint gelding when i was 3 or 4 and my uncle got me a lesson on an older tb gelding when i was about 5 and i bugged my parents for years to buy me a horse and they finally did in 06

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: horse shop, tack shop, go to tractor supply and read up on horses

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: own my own farm and go to a horse college and bring my horse with me

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: hmm...its hard to choose. either qh's, paints, or friesians

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): i dont really have a favorite horse but the horse i ride his names Tonka.

Other (anything else you want to share): nope nothing really


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*Username: TralissaAndalusians

Why you chose it and what it means: Because I think NiNo was taken, which is the username I use on all forums I'm a member of, but obviously they don't use it (Bothers me quite a bit, hehe)

How you came across the HF: I can't actually remember... I think it was from a friend on another horse forum I am a member of.

What sections to you go to the most: I don't exactly post all that much, but I lurk. I do visit most of the forums though.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): My mum had owned horses when she was younger, so she helped me out load's, and I spent most of my time reading books on horsecare and so on, and then before I got my first 2 horses together, I was looking after next doors pony because their daughter couldn't be bothered to see to him, so I did him for her. So that was my expierience in learning about them.

Currently, what do you do with horses: Riding wise? I havn't been riding at all that much, but when I do, I only trail ride, basically because there's hardly anything else to do around here. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): My mum got me into horses. She used to stop on roadsides and take me to see the horses and so on, and just taught me about them as we went along. And she used to buy me all horse toy's and books and so on, and I just fell in love with them.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Hehe, basically go online horses forums and talk to friends about horses or teach some people about them if their interested, I also draw equines and so on, and I love reading up on Equine photography, as I am very much into that.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: Well, I breed horses with my mum, which is my dream, but I'm also interested in becoming an Equine photographer, since everyone thinks I'm a natural with it all.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: I already breed my dream horse, and they are Andalusians.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): What? My own horses? I can't choose a favourite out of them  Their all my favourite, hehe.

Other (anything else you want to share): Not that I can think of, hehe.*​


----------



## JustDressageIt

Username:

*JustDressageIt*

Why you chose it and what it means:

*It's a play off of Nike's "just do it" and I thought it was cute.* 

How you came across the HF:

*It was the first one up on a Google search... hehe*

What sections to you go to the most:

*Critique, Tack, English Riding, Jumping, Pictures, Horse Talk, General off Topic, Girls. 
I pop by the other sections every once in a while, not very often though*

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

*Riding - almost 2 decades! And lots and lots of books and DVDs.*

Currently, what do you do with horses:

*Right now, we're just working on the basics. He's off the track as of Sept '08, and so we're just working on getting off of "track mode." Eventually he'll be my hunter, hopefully 3' - 3'6"*

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):

*I fell in love when I was 3 when I watched Black Beauty... I begged my (non-horsey) parents for a year before they got me into riding (almost nobody would take a kid that young) and I've been riding ever since. 
My background is as a Hunter rider.... my second love is Dressage... and I've dabbled in nearly everything (showing) - from western pleasure to driving to barrels....*

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:

*I work at a tack shop... so I talk horses a LOT! I also frequent this forum... a LOT.. haha. I read, watch videos, and talk...*

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

*I hope that Denny will take me far in the hunter ring... other than that, I want to own a barn in the near future and build my name up as a trainer.*

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

*Andalusians, Friesians, Fjords, or (if they weren't so common...maybe) Thoroughbreds.*

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):

*My current horse, Denny. The stallion I used to ride, Duke. My first horse, Dancer. ... there are SO many I could name... here are a few:
Beau, Robin, Friendly, Sanchez, Dakota, Maggie, Maddie, Maia, Cinzano, Reebie, Risky, Dylan, Dillon, Jackson, Dandy, Sir, Red, Piper, Pepper...
the list goes on and on.*

Other (anything else you want to share):
*What a great idea, MaryAlice!!*


----------



## free_sprtd

*
Username:
Free_sprtd
 Why you chose it and what it means:
I consider myself a "free spirit" run with the wind wild at heart kind of person and enjoy things of that nature. Hence: horses...
 How you came across the HF:
Google 
 What sections to you go to the most:
The one's with carrots in them! lol ummm, New posts 
 How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect):
Books, hands-on, scattered lessons, and the HF of course
Currently, what do you do with horses:
Training my youngster and trail ride....but very well might start dressage soon!
 What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I started riding in 2007 summer, and was offered to go riding,..... just jumped on bareback and went. It was amazing....
Thunder is my first horse.
 What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Be on the HF, dream, google info, daydream somemore
 What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
Hmmm.... might want to get enough experience to try shows, or even try barrel racing!
 If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
I don't necessarily believe in breeding just to breed.....I don't think I would choose any.
 The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Thunder (still looking for a registered name)
 Other (anything else you want to share):
I'm addicted what else is there to say 
*


----------



## Britt

Username: Britt

Why you chose it and what it means: My first name is Brittany, I have never liked the 'any' part of it and have been trying to shorten it down to 'Britt' for a few years now... I'm called 'Britt' by a lot of people, and figured that it'd be simple and easy to remember on here.

How you came across the HF: I was looking on the Google search engine for another horse forum to join and it was the first one that popped up.

What sections to you go to the most: I'm partial to the Grooming section, the general Riding section, and the Breeds section.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I'm basically a self taught person who was lucky to have horses in the blood and a great friend who lives right down the road breeds my favorite breed of horses and gives me training advice and helps when I ask for it... I also learned a lot through magazines and horse books I've acquired through the years and from RFD-TV, though we've only had cable for a year now.

Currently, what do you do with horses: I'm currently training my coming 3 year old gelding and I trail ride and pleasure ride for my own fun and benefit with my 15 year old mare.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I was born into a horsey family, but we didn't have many horses until I was about nine-ish... and even then we only rode about twice a year. My first ride was when I was just a few months old with my mum and favorite (deceased) great uncle holding me on my great uncles old horse and leading me around the Lot. I only began trail riding a lot like I do now when I was about eleven. I rode my other great uncles horse Mo, and in all senses of the word, he was my 'first' horse... He was the horse I really learned to ride on. I got my mare when I was between twelve and thirteen. She was only greenbroke, very stubborn, bucky, gun-shy, hated men, and had learned that if she didn't want to work, all she had to do was intimidate her riders and they'd get off. I did all her training and now she's the best horse out of the five we have in the pasture. For my sixteenth birthday... while most sixteen year olds would get a car, my uncle bred my mare for me for my 'big birthday present' and she foaled just five days before I turned sixteen. I fell in love with Dakota as soon as I saw him... I even had him named before I ever saw him or knew what color he was, or even knew what gender he was. My uncle who bred my mare died the day before Dakota turned a year old, and he always had a running bet with the rest of the family on how Dakota would never willingly disobey or hurt me, and now it's become somewhat of my responsibility to ensure that he doesn't lose his bet, even though he's dead... in my eyes, by making sure that Dakota turns out to be the best horse I can ask for, I'm honoring my uncles name, because it was him who bred my mare for me to even get Dakota, even though everyone in our family was against it.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: I read horse magazines and books, watch RFD-TV, and chat online with my horse friens (aka, I'm on the two forums I'm a member of).

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I want to eventually get a horse I can show and learn to show in Western Pleasure, and maybe Showjumping... if I can ever learn how to jump with an english saddle, lol... I also wouldn't mind rescueing horses if I was sure that I could provide the best care for them, and I'd like to eventually show Tennessee Walkers, as they are my favorite breed.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: It would most definately be Tennessee Walkers... but I'm not adverse to Quarterhorses.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Currently, my favorite horses are my two; Gypsie and Dakota.

Other (anything else you want to share): I'm extremely partial to bay horses...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Username: RusticWildFire
 
Why you chose it and what it means: I don't really know lol. It was just some words. 
 
How you came across the HF: Google search for a horse forum
 
What sections to you go to the most: I just go to new posts. But I like the pictures the most. 
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 4-H (leader, other members), books, lessons

Currently, what do you do with horses: Just trail ride and ride for fun. No more shows. I don't like competition. 
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I've loved them since I was little. Always wanted one. I joined a brand new 4-H group for animals in 6th grade and in 7th grade I started taking lessons from a lady who worked with my mom as our 4-H group had grown so much there wasn't enough time for our leader to teach us all about horse riding. (We had cows, chickens, sheep etc there too) My mom mentioned to the lady who was giving me lessons that we wanted to get a horse in the next year or so and the next week she came up with Scooter for us. He sounded wonderful so we went to look at him and couldn't pass him up. So, I got him a couple of weeks later and boarded him there until we were ready for him at my house. I had him alone for a few years..did a lot of showing and trail riding. I advanced a lot on him and was ready for a bit more of a challenge. There was a horse at our 4-H barn who didn't have anyone to ride him (he was 3). The kid who bought him bought him to get closer to a girl who had just bought a young paint horse as well and after he found out it wouldn't work out with the girl (she wanted nothing to do with the guy) he abandoned him pretty much. He needed a lot of work and I just adored him from afar so I was given the chance to work with him. I did and he came a really long way and turned from a wild-hard to handle-spunky young horse into a super calm, friendly horse. We had a great connection so she let me lease him. A couple of years later when I got too busy for 4-H we bought him from her so he's mine forever now! (That's Hunter)
 
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: surf the forum!!! Oh yeah, and read horse books and magazines too. 
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses: After school I want to make some money, get some land and have a couple of horses. A little hobby farm. 
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Ooh probably paints. They're so pretty. 
 
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Scooter and Hunter, of course!
 
Other (anything else you want to share): I don't think I have anything else! I guess I could add that I have (along with my 2 horses) 4 sheep, 3 cats, 1 rabbit and 1 pet steer.


----------



## Junebug

Username:
Junebug

Why you chose it and what it means:
It' an old nickname 
How you came across the HF:
I was surfing and saw a topic on here and i HAD to reply so i made an account and started to really like it.
What sections to you go to the most:
Grooming, western, health,show,videos,pictures, tack and equiptment
did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Yes

recentwhat do you do with horses:
show

is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
Ive always been around them, they started growing on me
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
FFA, 4-H?
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
To be an ag teacher/FFA Advisor
Win AQHA World
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
Good Version(he's dead now)
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Zip's Maryln Monroe, Sorry You Weren't Invited, A Real Review,Classy Agenda,Drumin Up Dumplins,


----------



## Andi

Username: Andi

Why you chose it and what it means: Its my real name, I am not really into internet nicknames.

How you came across the HF: Bored one day and googled for a forum for horses. I wanted an Australian one but there were no good ones, so I used this and I like it now.

What sections to you go to the most: Training, English Riding, Critique, General Off Topic, and others.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I started horse riding lessons at a school, read heaps of books, got my own, pony club, more books, more lessons

Currently, what do you do with horses: I'm training mine and want to break her myself in the next few months. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I always liked horses, you know at the Easter show I would go on the pony ride. My parents said they wanted me to do one extra curricular activity. I broke my finger in gymnastics and they said why don't you try horse riding. My first lesson was on a Shetland called Sam, he was so old and had a broken tail bone. I loved horses ever since then. I did one lesson a week, then two and was going to do three and my mum thought it would be cheaper to buy a horse. She was wrong. My first horse taught me how to "really" ride, in a way that no riding school horse could teach. He was too much for me, would throw me off his shoulder every other week, refuse jumps, bolt, not move etc, till I learnt how to stay and how to ride and then it was all good. Did pony club, competed in heaps of gymkanas. Then I discovered how good jumping way. I actually remember my first jump ever. It was on a riding school pony called Gaye who was black and maybe 14 hands. It was a little step up, maybe 30cm, and she jumped it big and I remember it felt like flying. Once I knew my first horse, Billi, would always hate jumping, I bought a TB who was trained at jumping and who taught me to jump properly. He was well trained but I hated him. Competed in some jumping, got heaps of lessons. Bought a rising two year old Clydie who was brilliant, but then got out of horses and sold her. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Nothing.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
I would really like a career training horses or something. I don't know how feasible it is. I would love to be a top level eventer. I love cross country and showjumping. 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Clydesdale crosses. I love them to pieces. I wouldn't mind a couple of Anglo's on the side. And just one Gypsy Vanner, just because they are pretty. 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
My horse has no name, but I call her "Girl". She's a 3 year old Anglo. My favourite horse of all time is my old one Jezabella, who is now 6 going on 7, and in 1/4 Clydie cross TB.

Other (anything else you want to share): Not really.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Username:

Jehanzeb

Why you chose it and what it means:

It's my name and it means "a person who makes the world beautiful"
 
How you came across the HF:

One of my friend from another horsey forum recommended it.
 
What sections to you go to the most:

General Off topic section, Horse Riding, Welcome Area
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

Lessons at the Equestrian Center, Websites

Currently, what do you do with horses:

Riding at Equestrian Center - that's about what I know about horses

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):

Never ridden a horse before though had a passion about them since childhood.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:

Buy myself horse riding kits

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

Wish to have a big barn where I can have 3/4 horses

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

Pure Arab

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):

Max
 
Other (anything else you want to share):

I usually play Cricket, Computer Games and console games. I occasionally do gardening and photography. I love resturaunts and going out with friends (usually go out every other day). As for work I am a software developer, develop applications under .net platform and Crystal Reports.

Other than that there is not much in life to do really.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Username:
Salty_alydaR

Why you chose it and what it means:
its my horse's old racing name and his show name

How you came across the HF:
google 

What sections to you go to the most:
all of em


How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
book, lessons, huugge interest


Currently, what do you do with horses:
jumping


What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
when i was 8 my mom was looking for summer actvities for my sister and i. and she mentioned horseback riding and i was like 'yea, ok, that sounds cool' and i went to my first lesson for my 9th bday and it came naturally.


What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
repaint breyer models, gallop around the mall with my friends haha!

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
i want to be a horse trainer and own my own barn and stuff


If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
gypsy vanners or warmbloods


The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
umm..idk theres a lot haha!

Other (anything else you want to share):
i have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 1 snake, and 1 horse. i love the beach..and i dont mind pain..i know, i'm crazy haha!​


----------



## NicoleS11

Username: NicoleS11

Why you chose it and what it means: Well its my first name, first initial of my last name and my fav number

How you came across the HF: Just found it online...was bored at work

What sections to you go to the most: The forums

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I come from a long line of horseman. My grandfather trained and showed some of the greatest QH's ever! My mom was a stunt women that worked with horses and now trains. So it just was natural for me to learn.

Currently, what do you do with horses: Cutting

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I have always loved horses. They have been in my life forever. So they have always and will always be a part of my life

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: I was volunteering for a while at a horse rescue. We all stopped because it was to cold but we all took over the chores and feeding

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I want my breeding program to excel. i want my stud's foals to go on and do great things.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: QUARTER HORSE...wait a minute...i am breeding them...huh...lol

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Sonitas Cadillac

Other (anything else you want to share):


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Username:
Dumas'_Grrrl

Why you chose it and what it means:
Dumas was my baby when I found this forum, he basically owned me. 

How you came across the HF:
GoOgle!!! :lol:

What sections to you go to the most:
I enjoy training, tack, general, general off topic, pictures, videos...all of them!!!


How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Being raised around horses, then every book & magazine I could get my hands on, just working with horses in general has taught me loads.

Currently, what do you do with horses:
I drool, I recently sold my 2 QH's and I'm looking into gaited breeds. I'm thinking Rocky Mountain horses or perhaps even Missouri Foxtrotters.


What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
The horse I rode as a kid (aunt's horse) OH MAN...He was the BEST!!!
I also attended every barrel race she'd drag my little behind to, every saddle club meeting and every playday I could. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Shop for tack, read horse books, drive around and look for horses to drool over. HANG OUT HERE!!!!!:lol:

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
I want a good horse to just enjoy. I'm a trail rider/happy hacker. I have not dreams of ribbons and trophys. I just love the time spent in a saddle witnessing all of God's creation.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
I have no interest in breeding.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Kip (1st true love) Dolly, Dumas and Twister.

Other (anything else you want to share):​
I have 4 kids a great Hubby, 2 dogs, 1 cat, 16 chickens and I completely enjoy being able to share my life with all of you.


----------



## ridingponies

*Username:*
Ridingponies
 

*Why you chose it and what it means:*
Its my name because I really love german riding ponies and of course I own some 
 

*How you came across the HF:*
google.de


*What sections to you go to the most:*
I like to visit the profiles to see the pictures of your horses. 
 

*How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect):* 
book: The Rider forms the Horse - FNverlag Shop - Fachkompetenz rund ums Pferd - The Rider Forms the Horse 978-3-88542-488-8
and of course lessons et cetera...


*Currently, what do you do with horses:*
Since several years I ride them for pony breeders and studs. 
 

*What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):*
I start riding at the age of 3. My grandpa bought my first pony. Since 
then I was riding nearly everyday. Not so much later I began riding shows. 
And many more ponies came. I really love this sport and of course I love the horses, they are so individual and can give you a lot, if you care for them like they deserve it!
*
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:*
I read books, work on my website, visit the www...
 *

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:*
2007 I bought 2 german riding pony stallions for me that will be prepared for the licensing in 2010. That is my wish for the next months. 

For a longer period I dream of beeing successful with them, like I was with the ponies I rode for several breeders. And the most important: I hope they stay healthy and that they will always have this special "shine" to show all their beauty. 


*If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:*
German Riding Ponies !
 

*The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):*
My favorite horse was and will always be Bolster. He was e real gentleman and did everything, he was abled to, to make me happy. He was absolutely gorgeous and I wished he would be my pony again
At the moment, of course, my two young stallions are my favorites


*Other (anything else you want to share):*
If you would like to have a little impression of what I'm doing and/or if you are interested in ponies, fotography please visit my website: Sarah Thiers


----------



## TwendeHaraka

Username: TwendeHaraka

Why you chose it and what it means: It's my horse's name, and it means "Run Fast"

How you came across the HF: I had been looking for a place like this just to talk about horses, and I sort of stumbled across it.

What sections to you go to the most: Horse Training, Horse Talk, Horse Riding, and General

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): My trainer, books, through doing things myself, my mom.

Currently, what do you do with horses: I am training my horse to jump and [not currently, exactly], but I help teach Western horse riding camps.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): When I was younger, my mom had a Shetland pony and a Quarter Horse. Then my family got three Standardbred race horses-one after the other, not at the same time-and raced them at a track not far from here. When I was eleven, I went to a horse camp, and from there decided I wanted to start taking lessons. Then I got my horse.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Read up on horse stuff, watch horse videos, tack shopping/looking, etc.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I plan on minoring in equine studies, at this point, and while I don't plan on making it my main job in life, I don't plan on not having a horse.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Hmm.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Twende, Jane, Dolly, Julius, Cappy [the last four are a few of the horses at my barn, and I love them all so much, all for different reasons]

Other (anything else you want to share):


----------



## Xoras

Username: Xoras

Why you chose it and what it means: A while before the sequel to one of my favorite video games came out, people were playing guessing game with one of the characters. Someone said Xoras, and I liked it a lot so I took it. :] (Turns out the name wasn't Xoras. XD)

How you came across the HF: I honestly cannot remember.

What sections to you go to the most: Most of them. XD

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Lessons and books

Currently, what do you do with horses: Ride

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I've loved them for ages. I don't know how I fell in love, but I do remember being four and trying to convince my dad to buy me a pony.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Read horse books, collect model horses, and watch videos.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I'd like to compete in the Olympics in show jumping. We'll see how that goes, lol.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Dutch Warmbloods or Gypsy Vanners.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): I don't normally play favorites, but I'd have to say my favorite horses that I've ridden are Verdy and Buddy.

Other (anything else you want to share): I'm horse crazy and just plain crazy. XD


----------



## PoptartShop

Nice idea!  

Username:
PoptartShop

Why you chose it and what it means:
I like poptarts, & I like to shop. Put them together....yes. 

How you came across the HF:
I wanted to find a horse forum; & this is the first one that showed up when I searched! 

What sections to you go to the most:
Grooming, Pictures, Off-Topic, & Horse Artwork are my favs.  I really like Training as well. I love seeing the nice artwork in the Horse Artwork section; it blows me away!  & the off-topic is always fun to just sit down, relax, & chat. & who can't resist the nice horse pictures?! 


How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Ah, just being around them period!  I also take lessons, always have. There's always something new to learn.

Currently, what do you do with horses:
I ride 2 horses currently; Daytona & Maverick. I've been working with Daytona a lot- she's come a long way.  People are starting to like her now, LOL! I've never lost confidence in her. Maverick is new; he's a good jumper, so I'm just working with him a bit. He needs to get a rhythm. Hmm, what else. I show hunters & this year I'm joining the showteam at my barn, can't wait to show!


What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
One day I was in the car going to visit fam, & we passed by a lesson barn...I SO wanted to try it out (not at that exact place, somewhere closer), & I've loved it ever since.  I'm so glad I passed by it that day.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Ah, go tack shopping. I looove Dover Saddlery, it's amazing.  Plus, I go on here, gotta love this place! I also spend time on YouTube looking at horsey videos, I can also learn from seeing other people ride. And...going on Flickr & seeing nice horse photography! 

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
Ah, I just wanna find the right horse for me.  I plan to keep showing as well, & just enjoying it. I love this sport, & there's nothing like bonding with a horse.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
I'm never going to breed, not my thing.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Daytona, Lexi (my old horse, love her) & my big fat old boy Ozzy<3 lol.

Other (anything else you want to share):​
I am 17 years old, although, I'm not your average teen. I don't party whatsoever, & I enjoy spending time at the barn, even just grooming. My favorite color is blue, & I like a lot of diff. kinds of music. &...if you haven't guessed already, I looove poptarts!


----------



## appy rider 4 life

Username: Appy rider 4 life
 
Why you chose it and what it means: Toby because he is a appy and i wanted it do with him. 
 
How you came across the HF: Horse Channel 
 
What sections to you go to the most: I like all of them. 
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): My uncle and books, magazines and videos. 

Currently, what do you do with horses: Western and soon english
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): i have also had a horse picture in my room and i just got out of the whole dog thing and started like horses. 
 
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Read like crazy about them. 
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses: To own and train them and do some medical stuff with them. 
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Clydesdale/ appaloosa and i would call it a clydallosa 
 
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Toby, Buck and Mr.Easy Mark 
 
Other (anything else you want to share I am novice rider and so i do not know much about riding and learn every chance i get. I will be riding English soon with Toby and can not wait!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

_Username: _Sissimut-icehestar

_Why you chose it and what it means:_ Well, Sissimut is my dad's nickname for me and I was gonna write icehorses, but accidentally wrote hestar, which is Icelandic for horses :smile: I don't like it though.. :lol: I want to change it to something totally crazy, like Fáskrúðsfjörður :lol:

_How you came across the HF:_ Google.is

_What sections to you go to the most:_ Grooming, tack and equipment, gaited, off topic

_How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect):_ Well, I did read a lot but learnt the most from my trainer.

_Currently, what do you do with horses: _Pretty basic stuff, basically just getting her fit, responsive and a fun ride.

_What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): _I've always had a thing for them, and my sister was also very interested, but I outlasted her.

_What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: _Hang on here, I read about them. I don't have much time for anyting else than school and riding.

_What are your future plans/dreams with horses:_ I'm just not sure. I would love to go to an Equine collage and become a trainer.

_If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: _Definitly Icelandics. They own my heart.

_The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):_ Current: Stína, in the past: Nína & Dreitill.

_Other (anything else you want to share): _It was fun reading everyone's responses :smile:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Username: FoxyRoxy1507

Why you chose it and what it means: its been my nickname since i was little and the numbers were from my soccer jerseys when i used to play and thats when i started using foxyroxy as my email

How you came across the HF: searching on the internet for forums about horses

What sections to you go to the most: everything i dont really have one i go to more than the other

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): all of the above lol, i started riding when i was 2 and taking lessons since i was 4. I read every book, dvd and tape i could get my hands on. I worked as a barn manager asst since i was 13 and would always follow my BO around since i was little asking questions. so you could say i grew up on the farm cuz i was always there lol

Currently, what do you do with horses: working on building my horse back up to competition status then i hope to start showing again. I've also been training a couple of my BO's horses and giving lessons to one of my friends.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): when i was little my sister used to put me in front of the tv to keep me occupied and she always turned on My Little Pony and thats where it all started, the rest is history...

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
i stomp my foot when i get angry or i want something hahah
What are your future plans/dreams with horses: hope to continue to show and train horses

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: it would be either DWB, Holsteiner or Hanovarian with lots of TB influences

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Petey, Swoop, Max, Legs and Boo (Orion) 

Other (anything else you want to share):[/quote] i have 3 dogs, 3 snakes a fat cat and hopefully i'll be getting a hedgehog soon. Also i just got engaged and will be getting married next May and i'm madly inlove with him!


----------



## Fogged-In

Username: Fogged-in

Why you chose it and what it means: This is my horses show name 

How you came across the HF: Searched horse forums and this one came up!

What sections to you go to the most: Games, and all over

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Lessons and owning.

Currently, what do you do with horses: Spend time with Fin till he goes.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): Growing up I rode at a barn that sat on the blue hills trails everyday after school.. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: This place!

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: Jumper when I make more money 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: For fun? Mini's!!! For show TB, or hanovarians

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Fin! Of course.. he is a TB

Other (anything else you want to share):


----------



## horsegirl123

Username: horsegirl123

Why you chose it and what it means: I just love horsies!!!

How you came across the HF: I really wanted to find some place where I could chit chat about horses whenever I wanted to. 

What sections to you go to the most: English Riding, Pictures, Horse Talk, Horse Chat, Horse Tack and Equipment, and Jumping!!! (Lol, I know I go to a lot of the sections very often.)

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Mostly lessons but I have read several books.

Currently, what do you do with horses: English riding. I mostly do flat including walk, trot, and canter, but I also jump small X rails and verticals which are a little over 1 foot and dressage including surpintines and 20 m circles. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I always loved riding horses at the pony rides at fairs etc. and one day I signed up for a camp. I went to that summer camp for several years but decided I wanted to do more with horses because at the camp one mostly learned about horses and didn't do much riding besides walk and a tiny bit of trotting. I signed up for horse riding lessons at a local barn and totally fell in love. I have been riding for almost three years now (not counting the camp) and I ride once or twice a week.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: I'm almost always on the HF...lol! I also read books on horses sometimes.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: To do some more shows, maybe travel to another barn for a show besides the barn I take lessons at every weekend. I also plan on getting a horse in the future (hopefully the near future ) 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Idk, I like almost every breed.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): All! 

Other (anything else you want to share): HORSES TOTALLY ROCK!


----------



## xeventer17

Username:
xeventer17

Why you chose it and what it means:
i chose it cuz eventing is my passion :]

 How you came across the HF:
i googled "horse forums" 
hahaha

 What sections to you go to the most:
the training section

 How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
uhm welll
books, movies, lessons, training my own horses, personal experience, etc.

Currently, what do you do with horses:
well at this time of year i tend to do a lot of groundwork and bonding exercises and such with my own horses. i still ride them of course, just not every day like i do during show season. i also spend a lot of the time at the barn either completely training other people's horses, or helping other people train their horses

 What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
i've loved horses ever since i can remember. im not quite sure why i fell in love with them. i've had quite a few horses cuz i tend to buy babies, train them, and then sell them for profit. however, i do have my show horses and one or two others that i keep for good. their names are, solar eclipse (eclipse), steele hearts beating (steele), arrow's flight (roo), and my old man bailey :]
 What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
things like this. i also read up a lot on just about everything about them i can find. i also head up an equestrian club at my school 

 What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
i want to ride professionally...olymics and all that jazz. haha, also, i would like to become and equine veterinarian

 If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
uhm, that's hard. i guess i'd have to say trahkners.
 The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
errr, :X

 Other (anything else you want to share):
nuthin in particular :]


----------



## Kianne

Username: Kianne

Why you chose it and what it means: lol, I couldn't think of anything else. 

How you came across the HF: I was in a horsey mood so I started looking around google.

What sections to you go to the most: A lot...but my mind is at a complete blank.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): This forum! Plus books, like the How Your Horse Wants You to Ride books, Centered Riding, Horses for Dummies, and a bunch of others. I do riding lessons twice a week, but she also teaches how to take care of horses.  Hopefully I'll get some DVD's, but I don't have any yet. 

Currently, what do you do with horses: I take riding lessons, and learn how much to feed them, what to do if they get an abcess or something like that, lots of ground work, stuff like that. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I always wanted a horse when I was little, but we never got around to lesson's or anything. Then last spring, I started to work at a boarding place-mucking out stall's and paddocks, feeding and turning out horses, ect. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Reading tons books over and over, go on this forum, talking about them endlessly to my Mom, sister or friends. Or searching on google for random information or breed historys, ect. 

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: Continue riding lessons for years, and we will probably own a horse by spring.  I'll mostly trail ride, but I might do some jumping and possibly a little endurance. Nothing to major. 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: I don't really want to breed.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Cinch and Monet!! :-D

Other (anything else you want to share): Nope!


----------



## Supermane

Username: Supermane

Why you chose it and what it means: I honestly don't remember. I think I wanted superman, but then decided to be witty and at the 'e' making it super mane. I'm really uncool, lol.

How you came across the HF: Google, I typed in horse forums.

What sections to you go to the most: I kind of hop around quite a bit, but I think horse breeds

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I take lessons. I also read magazines and use the internet a lot. Also personal experience.

Currently, what do you do with horses: I have two horses that are both are hunter/jumpers, but Nani is more of my mom's learning horse than anything. My horse, Herbie is my personal riding/competition horse until I go to college (then we'll see what happens *crosses fingers*).

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I've been taken lesson since I was about 7, but I'm not sure why I feel in love with them, I've just always loved animals. I wish I had started sooner, but my parents though I was too tiny.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Well, I'm on here a everyday, as well as FHotD and the FHotD forum. I also shop online for my horse (that counts, right?). I also frequently look on dreamhorse for more horses (that I am not allowed to buy :lol

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
I really want to own horses for the rest of my life, but I don't want a horsey career... at least I don't think. Genetics is really interesting though, and if I go into that I would definately want to focus on equine studies... But anyway, basically, I want horses to be in my life forever.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
German Warmbloods, though I would use a lot of TB blood, as I really what it does to them.

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Herbie and Nani :wink:

Other (anything else you want to share): I think that's about it.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Cool idea!

Username: Jubilee Rose

Why you chose it and what it means: The name of my first and current horse whom I love to death! 

How you came across the HF: I had been on a couple of other horse forums before, but none of them really stuck. One day I googled "horse forum" and found this place. 

What sections to you go to the most: Horse Training, Horse Health, Horse Pictures, English Riding, Horse Riding, Horse Talk, Riding & Horse Critique

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I've been riding for 6 years so being around many knowledgeable horsey people, instructors and trainers has helped me alot. Also books, websites and of course, The Horse Forum.

Currently, what do you do with horses: I own a gorgeous TB mare Jubilee. She's teaching me dressage and I'm learning so much with her. Hopefully I'll get to show her this summer. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I've always always loved horses, ever since I was little. I always dreamed of having a horse. When I was little I wanted a horse in my backyard and I pretended my little red bike was a chestnut horse and I named it Cinnamon. Lol. I rode for the first time when I was 11 at a trail riding barn and wanted lessons. I didn't get them until I was 15, but ever since then, I've been completely obsessed with horses and finally a year ago, I got my very own horse!!! 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: go on the horse forum mostly! 

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I've always dreamed of having my own barn at my home. I'd love to have a really nice riding arena and teach kids how to ride as well. I also really want to one day train a horse from the ground up, and also rescue a horse. 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: a Friesian or Gypsy Vanner ... so gorgeous! 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Jubilee (of course!!), Tessa, Dakota, Sam, Kaloua, Dolly 

Other (anything else you want to share): I am 21 years old and am finishing my last year at university. I would love to work with kids and be a writer. My favourite colour is blue. I love pancakes, reading books and using my imagination. I'm an unashamed Christian and I love Jesus a whole lot!


----------



## Loosewolf

*Loosewolf*

Username:  LOOSEWOLF

Why you chose it and what it means:
Years ago I had a hybrid wolf shepherd cross, and getting to know and studying him, I kinda kept some of his memory..I have also had the privilege to study and photograph wolf packs and dens...fascinating. I also have a wolf tattoo 
My business name is wolftography, for the above reasons ~ all animals included of course..even people, if they behave!
 
How you came across the HF:
google? don't remember

What sections to you go to the most:
whatever catches my Interest, or whatever I might be able to add too...
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Summers on a North Wisconsin family farm, and in the early 1980's I regained the bug..I have studied under dressage trainers, Jumping, most of the English "expert" Trainers..I also had a BO who kindly took me on for teaching me "everything" from mucking, breaking up old barns, feeding, turnout, the whole management package...I am far better for that then anything else I have been taught...I also have learned under Her to have a "gentle yet firm hand" theory to horse/human relationships, and I have found that patience and simple methods of non- aggressive handling (no hitting, no screaming, etc...mostly anyway) to have far reaching rewards..they take longer but, they pay better dividends...

Currently, what do you do with horses:
ride ride ride!...5 to 6 days a week.. If I cannot ride for whatever reason, I handle, groom, hang-out with, photograph and still do tons of Herd observation...great stuff to be learned by just quietly watching..
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
Mostly discussed above...

 What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
I am a photographer by trade, so I have the privilege of being around Horses, farms, training facilities, and so on...or I read.. even veterinarian
manuals and behavior articles... I have a "Human" medical background, so Equine A and P/biology is an easy translation for me to comprehend...Love it...
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
I don't plan to age any further, so to continue riding for eternity (I can try anyway)
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
The Heavies, drafts, draft crosses, I like 'em big, as I am not small... I am well over 6 feet tall, and over 200 lbs...Feel better for them when I feel small on their backs..!
 The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Kelly, Max, Xander, Tulsa, Apollo, Cowboy but, there are many others. I do want want to get too boring here
 
Other (anything else you want to share):I love dropping in here,
I couldn't Imagine doing anything else than I do, and God Bless to one and all...We are all well blessed....Think about what we have...poor everybody else eh? Lw


----------



## makin tracks

Okay, I'll do it - I wasn't gunna but here I go.


Username Makin Tracks

Why you chose it and what it means: It's my avatar's name. He is the only horse we have bred.

How you came across the HF: Google

What sections to you go to the most: Haven't decided yet

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Lessons and lots of books. Also by watching others ride.

Currently, what do you do with horses: I spend money on them, watch them wander around our paddocks, and very occasionally ride.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I come from a non horsey family. When I was 6 we were on holiday at the beach in England, and I weedled dad into hiring one of the beach ponies. Then at age 9, the airforce base my dad was at started a Saddle Club and I had my first lessons there on a devilish little pony called Trigger (who should have put my off horses forever, he did my dad). I attended pony club on hired horses and eventually got my own at 13. When I moved to Australia I had a horse I did trail riding on and now I am involved with pony club. I spent 10 years teaching and carting my children and ponies around to events and now I instruct at our local club.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Forum

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I would love lots more time just to ride. I want to learn to drive (cross country looks fantastic) and ride side saddle - I always dreamed of doing that on my mare but she's 22 now and can't be ridden so it will remain a dream.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Not really interested in breeding

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): I love all my horses

Other (anything else you want to share): I find the older I get, the more inclined I am to commit road rage.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

*Username*
Angel Leaguer

*Why you chose it and what it means:* 
It is Aprils registered name... her sire is Kay Cee Leaguer and her Dam had Angel in her name

*How you came across the HF: *
I was searching some horse thing on google and HF came up

*What sections to you go to the most: *
I like them all... but enjoy the training and off topic

*How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): *
I started off in 4-H, but then it is watching others, asking many questions, and having the joy of my parents owning horses before I was born. 

*Currently, what do you do with horses:*
I love to ride and drive, showing is a bonus. When my parents had horses I would break out for trail riding and we would sell... I am in the process of making April do good things in the show pen. I also GET to clean the stalls/pens (im a slave to my horses...lol) 

*What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):*
My mom is a big horse lover and had them before I was even born (she would ride bareback when she was pregnant)- and my love and respect for them has grown ever since. We grew up on a beef farm so we had many acres to play on, but when I would wonder off my mom would find me in the hore part of the barn. When I was a little bit older I learned to open the stalls and she would find me sleeping in them (im sure my mom was terrified, but I was young)... she had an old QH mare that never hurt me once. When i was around 6 they bought me my own pony and by 10 I was saddling and riding on my own. At 12 I started riding Chloe (the neighbor owned her) but also rode the "family" horses. When i was 15 my parents split and Chloe really helped me with that. When i would get upset about it I would sneak out of the house in the middle of the night and go riding, I would yell, cry, talk... she didnt care... Horses have basically kept me out of a lot of trouble and the shows and winning was just the icing on the cake


*What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: *
I love the forum, but I also like to shop in tack stores, and help my mom with sewing... she sews shirts and jackets for showing. 

*What are your future plans/dreams with horses: *
I would love to have my job be strictly with horses... but it isnt feasible at this time. i just never want to be without them. 

*If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: *
I dont really want to get into breeding, but I love QH, Fjords, and minis
*
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): *
I liked the horses when I was growing up that we owned (just the names that I like... we had many more horses):
Too Timid to Dance
IMA Winning Oscar
Kyds all Freckled Up
IMA Giggalos Dream

*Other (anything else you want to share): *
I love horses and everything about them... there is nothing else to cure a bad day then to go see my girls. People that dont own horses or who have never been around them really dont understand the bond that us "horse people" get... but it is unexplainable I guess


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Username: Cowgirlfitzy

Why you chose it and what it means: Well cowgirl explains itself and my last name is Fitzgerald so people call me Fitzy

How you came across the HF:I did a yahoo search for horse forums because I was looking for a place to swap info with other horse obsessed people like myself!

What sections to you go to the most: So far I've been stuck in the grooming section. There is always a better way to do something!

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I watch alot of RFD-TV (love it) I read alot (I have so many books!) magazines are great; Quarter Horse Journal, and Horse and Rider are my Favs! I take Lessons and attend clincs, I also learn alot at work (haha I know your jealous).

Currently, what do you do with horses: Started out in Reining but my horse wasn't bred for it so I decided to put that on hold until the right horse came along. I love trail riding, going on lil adventures with my friends (nothing like taking your horse through a drive thru at McDonalds haha). I show at open shows in halter, showmanship, english, western, trail and speed events. Hope to be doing Western Riding by the end of this summer. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): Well While I was in college for Veterinary Technology I just fell in love with them! I always loved them as a kid but never had the opportunity to own one or anything, and now that I'm an adult I reliezed I could have one! So I bought my first horse 4 years ago and they have changed my life in so many ways!

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: I was working at a Equine Veterinary Clinic so I was pretty much surounded by horse 24-7! It was nice. I now have a 4 month old daughter now so not around them as much as I would like. I am obsessed so almost everything I do involves horses!

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I would love to get a position at a Equine Veterinary Clinic where I would be highly utilized or have my own training/breeding facilities. I'm actually looking at some business courses right now. Any one know of any good horse related ones let me know! 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Most Definetly the American Quarter Horse. Truly a great breed! 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
 My horse Dukes Dallas has to be on the top of my list. He never gives up. My all time Favorite horse is Einsteins Revolution (Do a youtube search if you have never seen him, Amazing the way he stopes!) Hollywood Dun it was gorgeous, and Whimpys little step is very talented. I'm just getting into the Pleasure bloodlines and just about all of them have Zippo Pine Bar so I gotta give him credit. I'm also a fan of Rugged Lark. There is so many of them!!!


Other (anything else you want to share): I am so glad I joined this forum! Everyone seems so helpful and nice! Thanks to everyone who has gave me advice!


----------



## CiscoKidd

Username: CiscoKidd
 
Why you chose it and what it means: Its my horses name

How you came across the HF: 

just searched "horse forum"
 
What sections to you go to the most: 

Critique, Western riding, English riding
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

trainers, just being around horses, expos

Currently, what do you do with horses: 

trail riding, western pleasure, english, starting to jump my horse
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): went to a friends birthday party at a barn (age 9), begged mom to start lessons, started lessons, at 13 i started leasing a tb named Sophia, she got sold, then i got my first horse Tucker, a QH. He broke his femur in the pasture and tragically had to be put down.. then i got Cisco who i have had ever since. =]

 
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: 

go on the horse forum!
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

my parents will be moving to their own farm in a few years, so my horse will be moved there...By then i will have graduated college, and i just want to keep enjoying my horse, and hope my horse stays healthy and happy for MANYYYY years to come
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

TWH
 
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): 

Cisco Kidd 
 
Other (anything else you want to share):

i love my horse!


----------



## elevenelevenxo

Username: elevenelevenxo

Why you chose it and what it means: My favorite number is 11 and I'm very superstitious about the time 11:11. I always have to make a wish. 

How you came across the HF: Google search for 'friendly horse forums'

What sections to you go to the most: I'm still new.....so I can't really answer that one.  lol.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): When I was younger, I took a few Western lessons, but mainly I learned through trial and error (which isn't ideal, but....it was all that was available to me), reading, renting movies from the library, and forums.

Currently, what do you do with horses: Currently all I'm doing is taking weekly jumping lessons. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I don't really know how I fell in love with horses, it just happened.  I've worked in horse barns, cleaned 201984109341 stalls, and leased a couple horses. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Think about horses!!! LOL. I read, watch DVDs, draw...

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I would really like to run a small boarding/lesson barn someday, and I would love to be involved in therapeutic riding for kids with physical and mental handicaps and psychological disorders. 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Saddlebreds, Hanoverians, or Andalusians. 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):

Other (anything else you want to share):


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence

Username: 
Suspicious_Innocence

Why you chose it and what it means:
Chose it coz I couldnt think of anything else.. It pretty much sums me upp. LoL. People who know me quite well are always suspicous of my "innocence"

How you came across the HF:
Got banned from another site (wont happen again! Buh we wer being bullied and nobody was stopping it.) 

What sections to you go to the most:
Everywhere..!!!

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Lessons

Currently, what do you do with horses:
Ride them. lol. nahh dressage and jumping.. Showing.. games.. pony club. I have a 14 month old pinto so ground work. lol

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
well i never liked horses until I was pressured into going on a trek. Got home and was like "mum i HAVE to get lessons!!!". I started at a riding school and was very nervous. My instructor did nothing for my confidence except break it down further. After 2 years of being there I quit and got a horse on trial to buy. I had this horse for 2 months and fell in love with her. Unforintaly she had VERY bad hooves so I was not allowed to keep her. 6 months later I started leasing a little arab mare. Tha place i was leasing from was a riding school so I had lessons there. A very cool instructor and very cool horses brought my confidence, skills, and knowledge right up and over time I swapped horses lots as my riding improved. I had the time of my life and met some great people. This time last year however, I bought my own horse. I now have 2 and look forward to the future.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Nothing really. Plan what Im going to do next. Horse forums. lol.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
Dont know really. Id love to take Regii up the levels in dressage etc. And for target to be amazing. But i really dont know. 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
No idea!!!

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Rosie, Angel (RIP darling!), Crystal, Serindipity, Target, Regii.
Other (anything else you want to share): 
Not really. Too lazy to type anything else. hehe.


----------



## happygoose123

Username: happygoose123

Why you chose it and what it means: easy to remember, its my email adress

How you came across the HF: got bored and googled horse forums and this was the first to pop up

What sections to you go to the most: horse pictures, horse riding, health

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): lessons, internet and experience (nothing teaches you more about horses than personal experience!)

Currently, what do you do with horses: just trail riding

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): ive always loved horses for as long as i can remember. we use to live next door to horses and that promted me to get some lessons. then i got my own horse and now i just LOVE the horsie life!

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: im on this site or looking at pics of my horsies or researching stuff on the internet

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: nothing to big really, i just know ill have horses for the rest of my life! and one day i would like to breed just so i can have that whole foal experience!

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: gypsy cobs!!!!!

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Banjo, Chucky and Pennellipi (my gorgeous horsies!!!!!)

Other (anything else you want to share): I love my horses more than anyone could ever imagine!!! they are just so comforting and they make me smile even when i have had the worst day in history! They can take me away from any of lifes problems and when im riding i just feel like im on top of the world!! it doesnt matter what im doing but as long as im with my horses, i know there is no better place to be.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

*Username*: ohmyitschelle

*Why you chose it and what it means*: its the username I used as a writer on an online forum. I wanted something that had instant impact... lol. Plus my friend used to say it every time I signed online... kinda stuck.

*How you came across the HF*: google search on a boring day

*What sections to you go to the most*: I tend to go to training, health, critique, english riding, pictures, videos, and dabble into other areas now and then. I'm more likely to click new posts and go by the titles actually.

*How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect):* I have lessons on my own horses by my best mate/instructor. I also watch and learn from her, and how she teaches her other students. I read A LOT, I ask for lots of advice and take what I think will work etc. I don't own any instructional DVDs yet. 

*Currently, what do you do with horses*: Well, Evo's just been fully trained for me to start showing him this upcoming season. Honey's coming up four months under saddle so basic work with her... and Bailey and I just muck around at home. Honey and Evo are getting prepared for the "Green Horse Show" in April, and then we'll be waiting for the show season to pick back up in early Sept after winter.

*What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): *Fell in love at an early age. I remember always having doll horses. I had my first pony ride at a carnival at 4yrs and FINALLY convinced my parents at 11 for riding lessons. I rode there until I was 16 when I got my first horse, Bailey. From then on I've had my hand in rescuing several other NZ Standardbreds, and now own three lovely horses. In total I've own 5 horses, all Standardbreds except my old gelding who was 3/4 TB, 1/4 Cleveland Bay.

*What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses*: Apart from driving everyone who knows me nuts about horses, I tend to write stories now and then and um, hang out with a LOT of horsey people. Oh and I started teaching my non-horsey friends what terms I babble on about... they really enjoy it.

*What are your future plans/dreams with horses*: Would love to get to Novice/Elementary level of Dressage on Evo.. even if the movements are only at home. I want to show and do dressage on both Honey and Evo, and maybe even jump Honey. I don't have big goals of going up the levels or nothing, just want to work in harmony with some movements at home and produce two happy horses under saddle. I'd love to breed Bailey too somewhere down the track, I want to cross her with a clydie or something  Other than that, I like that I help others with their horses and would like to continue that too. 

*If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be*: I love the Black Forest drafts! But I'd be happy producing some full Standardbreds that never see the track. Love Holsteiners too... and several other big draft breeds.

*The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): *Evolution (Evo), Lovebug (Honey), Let's Go Dancing (Bailey) - all mine! I also love my old faithful mare April Fools (April) who I sold in 07. Apart from that, I LOVE every single horse in my best mate's paddock, but Our Finest Hour (Dom) her multi supreme champion SB gelding would be my fav. He has taught me lots! "Famous" horses, I love Laura Bechtolsheimer's taste in horses... especially her "Dan" (can't remember his show name).
Other horses - JD, Beer, Shadow, Bob, Paddles, Jaffa and Rata!

*Other (anything else you want to share):* 
This was an awesome idea! 
x


----------



## firebird96ta

Username: firebird96ta

Why you chose it and what it means:  I drive a 1996 Firebird Trans Am and use that screenname a lot of places; I'm getting too old to remember which name goes with which forum, so I just use the same one, lol 

How you came across the HF: Google search for 'draft horse forum'

What sections to you go to the most: Been checking out a lot of them; have dial-up at home so don't post much. Lots of great info in each section! 

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Google is my friend 

Currently, what do you do with horses: Feed them and love them  trail ride once in a while

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): Was addicted from birth; got my first when I was 9. He was a rotten old gelding that would stomp your feet on purpose and was a complete butt on the ground, but an absolute gentleman while riding. Outgrew him and while I was horse-shopping, one ran away with me; I knew he was THE ONE, lol. Spent many happy years with him and he was my best friend. Had to get out of horses for awhile but was able to get him back when he went blind some years later. He has passed now, but I ended up with two appy's that are my heart and soul now. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Daydream about them  net surfing during work breaks; have also been helping search for a stolen horse (www.searchingformax.com); setting up my own website and plastering it with my horse pics (www.threepinesfarm.net) 

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: Would love to be able to take a trail or two on the Belgian we acquired recently; other than that, just continue to be able to 'upgrade' and rehome a few every once in awhile, and hug my spotty boys

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: I am absolutely in love with Fresians, so that'd have to be it 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): my Drifter; he's my soul-mate

Other (anything else you want to share): please go to www.searchingformax.com and keep an eye out for Max! His girl misses him!


----------



## wordstoasong

Username: wordstoasong
 
Why you chose it and what it means: Back in highschool, I met this great guy named Lyric, and I made up this username after him (and after I found out he was gay, but he's one of my best friends now).
 
How you came across the HF: Searching for a new horse forum to join. There are so many out there, I wanted to find one with good horse-y people with great advice.
 
What sections to you go to the most: Mainly the training and photos. I love the advice here. And of course, the beautiful horses of the members.
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I get my knowledge from lessons, books, movies. Pretty much everywhere as lots of things are explained in a different way. It's great to know more about one thing.

Currently, what do you do with horses: Right now, with my horse Murray, we are in reschooling. He needs to learn some manners and try not to boss me around. With the school horses, I do jumping on Kelly and trail rides, and am teaching Chairty (my 2nd love) dressage. She is a beautiful mover.
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): Story is, that when I was 3 y/o I was sitting in the hay between a stallions legs back in Vancouver, BC. My dad thinks that's where I have my love of horses, but I really don't know where it started. I do know that I've been riding since 2000, and have always liked horses since.
 
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Read up on horses, lol. I have a dozen horse magazines from a family client who did dressage before having to put down her last horse. She's a great help, who also enjoys art as much as I do.
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses: Right now, looking into getting my english coaching, and cantra coaching as well. Would love to be a pro rider at Spruce Meadows, or a well-known trainer/coach.
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Don't think I'd breed, but I would love to own Canadians. I think (and my mom does too) that they are very beautiful horses.
 
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Murphy's Romance (Murray, my boy) and My Sweet Charity (Charity, my exrace horse project.)
 
Other (anything else you want to share): I'm a lefty south paw. Haha. Great idea, woot!


----------



## Lamb1612

Username:
Lamb1612
Why you chose it and what it means:
I recently bought a Lamb model 1612 roping saddle, and it is awesome.
How you came across the HF:
Just stumbled onto it.
What sections to you go to the most:
Tack and training so far, haven't had a chance to check out the rest.
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Experience. Learned how to "break" horses from the old timers, but now I take a more gentle approach. Just like the guys on tv! 
Currently, what do you do with horses:
Trail ride mostly.
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
Been around them my whole life, riding, training, etc.
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
Got a new colt coming soon. He's gonna make a good one.
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
Quarter Horses. But I would love to have a Clydesdale for some reason.
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Jack, Red Rose of Shiloh (Red for short), and Rocket
Other (anything else you want to share):
Got a miniature schnauzer named Otis.


----------



## Losthope236

Username: 
Losthope236
Why you chose it and what it means:
It doesn’t really mean anything I just like it
How you came across the HF:
I googled horse forums and this was the first to come up
What sections to you go to the most:
Critique and English and western, pretty much all of them.
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
I read books, tv, DVDs, movies, lessons, internet etc.
Currently, what do you do with horses:
Currently I ride both western and English. I am learning to Barrel Race and a little Dressage. I train and work with problem horses. I practice natural horsemanship/classical equitation. I also volunteer at Friends of Horses Rescue and Adoption (FOHRAA)
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I don’t really remember how I fell in love with them, but I guess you could say horses are in my blood. Almost all the females and a few males in my family love horses and were involved with them. I don’t currently own a horse but I do love some of the horses where I ride and volunteer at, there are to many names to mention. J
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
When I’m not around horses I usually write, get on here, or Rp Or look on the internet for tips and things to further my knowledge about horses. I also read a lot.
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
I plan to become a horse trainer and own breed and train horses
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
paints/freisans
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
To many to count but Grizzly is currently me my favorite right now.
Other (anything else you want to share):


----------



## EmmaChai

Username: EmmaChai

Why you chose it and what it means: It is the name of my new pony


How you came across the HF: googled horse forums, I was sure I would need a place to chat and ask horse related questions.

What sections to you go to the most: So far I have looked over sections on grooming, health and care but plan to chekc out other sections also.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Riding lessons and books

Currently, what do you do with horses:
I JUST got my first horse (on a 3 month trial lease for soundness & suitability). In the past I have done local shows, lessons and trail riding but now I am just into pleasure and trail riding.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
Not sure really.... I always loved animals and started taking lessons when I was about 7 years old and loved it. Continued to ride through my 1st year in college then stopped. I started at Mount Ida College in their Equine Science Major and while the book classes and projects were great i found their training program and lessons abusive and stressful and left the program with a fear of riding!! I am now past that fear and happy to be back riding. Looking forward to getting to know my new mare!

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
not much really.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
A long, happy lifetime with Emma!

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
I used to say Mustangs but I just got a POA and so far I think I may be switching breeds  

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
As a kid my favorite lesson horses were Tommy, Tonto, Chloe, Dan and Paiute (who I leased for 1.5 years)

Other (anything else you want to share): 
I'm a dog groomer and trainer and have plans to clicker train my new pony...


----------



## Wallaby

Username: 
Wallaby
 
Why you chose it and what it means:
I choose Wallaby because that's my camp name at the camp I volunteer at every summer and that name fits me pretty well...
 
How you came across the HF:
I don't remember... I think I googled Horse forums or something because I enjoy forums and I found this one! Yay!
 
What sections to you go to the most:
I go to the critiquing one the most. Other than that I visit training a lot too... I look in most of the others too but I don't really post much in any of them.
 
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
When I was little I read horse books all the time, I still do but now that I've had lots experience with with horses I go off my experience a lot more.

Currently, what do you do with horses:
I'm training my old girl, Lacy, to be a nice companion and I help out at my trainers place. I'm also going to be putting 30 days on a horse for my trainers friend this summer.
 
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I don't even remember how I decided I loved horses. I've been enamored with them since I was in 1st grade...atleast.
Lacy is my first and only horse, for now.
 
What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
I draw, paint and create wire horses. They're my theme in my Advanced Art class at school. Even so my school notebook pages have always been covered in horses.
 
What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
I'd love to rescue horses and use them in a riding instruction sort of thing as a living when I graduate from college. And possibly train horses on the side.
 
If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
I don't believe in breeding really, but if there wasn't such an over population, I would love to breed POA's since they are one of the cutest most versatile little horses, in my opinion.
 
The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
I've had a few but my two favorites were Cisco (an appendix quarter horse, retired ranch horse and Shorty (a POA, probably a thrown away show pony).
 
Other (anything else you want to share):
Not really... =P


----------



## anrz

Username:
anrz

Why you chose it and what it means:
my dad is very paranoid of internet safety so he had me use the first 2 letters of my first name (Anna) and the first 2 letters of my last name 

How you came across the HF:
Google

What sections to you go to the most:
I go to basically all of them
How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
books, lessons, internet , demonstrations, etc.
Currently, what do you do with horses:
Dressage and jumping
What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I got a stuffed horse when I was like 3 and then, when I was five, we were stuck on a highway on the way back from a trip, and a lady and her trailer were stuck in front of us, so me and my dad got out and I asked the lady if I could pet her horse. I fell in love with horses when I met Ribbon- I even drew a picture of him (or her?? I don't remember) in my notebook, and called him my "hero" . I don't come from a very horse-y family so I had to beg for at least two years before I was finally allowed to take lessons.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
read about horses, talk about horses, and draw horses. 

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
own a riding stable and go to a horse college

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
Hanoverians or Friesians

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Celeste, Ruby, Raspberry, Cody, Cashalle, Voltaire

Other (anything else you want to share):
umm... I like to draw, write and swim team? idk.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Username: Shermanismybaby

Why you chose it and what it means: Sherman is my horses name and I love him he is my baby!!!

How you came across the HF: 

searched it on google, 
What sections to you go to the most: 

Critique, horse breeds, western riding pictures, and horse training


How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

trainers, expierience around horses, lessons

Currently, what do you do with horses: 

trail riding, western pleasure, english pleasure, halter, inhand trail

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): Always loved horses and then when I was in the 6th grade my aunt got a horse to put on her property and I fell in love. Spent every day in the summer over there brushing him and loving on him. He couldnt be ridden because of an old injury so my parents saw how much I was deticated to horses and got me my first horse. Ever since then it has been my life!!!!

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: 

go on the horse forum play horse sim games

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

My first dream is to go to paint world not this year but the next year. I also when I get older want to run my own boarding, training, and breeding facility. I want to train western pleasure, english pleasure, and just all around performance horses and breed paints and quarter horses.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

Paints

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): 

Cuttin The Partee aka: SHERMAN!!! My love my life my world
Other (anything else you want to share):

Horses are the best thing that ever happened to me!!!!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Username: MN Tigerstripes

Why you chose it and what it means: I chose this name because my horse is a dun with “tiger stripes” on his legs. He is the first horse that is actually MINE in name not just heart.

How you came across the HF: Google actually my boyfriend suggested I find a horse forum. He is a member on a bunch of hunting forums and I’m a member on one. He thought it would be a good way for me to meet some new horsie people maybe even some from MN.

What sections to you go to the most: So far I’ve been checking everything out, I pretty curious and like to learn about everything so I’m looking forward to reading and talking to all of you.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Hands on experience is the most. My first horse was introduced to me before I was six months old. I had 3 Tennessee Walking Horses growing up and took four years riding lessons which ceased when I moved to a property where the horses could live with us. I read a lot of books, literally everything I could get my hands on. Also, I’m an Animal Science major at UMN-TC and have taken several horse specific and even more general classes on animal care.

Currently, what do you do with horses: Well its winter so I feed them and pet them J hehe I get to ride a little too. I just started riding again 2 years ago and right now I am training my 8 yo QH. Not sure exactly what I’m gonna do with him yet, but we will find something we both like. We’ve done some barrels, poles, and other games (nothing fast yet just getting him used to the patterns and signals) and lots of trail riding. Tried out some bridle-less in the pasture at the end of last summer and that went well. My other horse is a 28 yo TNWH and I just spoil her, she gets ridden lightly once in awhile and gives pony rides to the kids… of course when I get on her she tries to act like she’s 2 again.

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): I guess see above, sorry about the rambling, but I’m excited to have found this forum!

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Classes, books, movies, talk horse talk with my girls, hehe when I’m driving I daydream about riding sometimes I catch myself speeding and leaning forward like I’m galloping… sad I know.

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I hope to always own a horse and hopefully I will be able to find some sort of job having to do with them. Equine nutrition is very interesting to me.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: None, if I bred I would end up with WAY too many horses 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): My current horses are Soda (Skip’s Gin Fizz) and Flame. Red & Sin are two others that are very special to me that have passed away


----------



## Gengsty

*Username:* Gengsty

*Why you chose it and what it means:*

It was my nickname in the elementary school. My real name is Eszter and someone heard it Gengszter (Gengster) so...that's the story 


*How you came across the HF:*

I thought I souhld find a horse forum in English language, to practise and of course to talk about horses  And the first page in Google was this forum  And it looks really friendly, and interesting so I'm really excited to get know of you all 


*What sections to you go to the most:*

I'm new, so at first I'm sure I'll read all the sections 


*How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect):* 

From everywhere  If you're interested in something you'll get information about it from everywhere  But mostly lessons, books, but I got most of the knowledge from horses 

*Currently, what do you do with horses:*

Anything I can do, I just love them  Unfortunately I can't have an own, but I ride horses regularly, and when I'm there I groom them, feed them, and I'm always around them 


*What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):*

I felt in love with horses 7 years ago - I was 11 then, and from that moment I can't be stopped  It was a horse camp (or sorry, I don't know how it is called) it really changed my life  And now I'm learning to be a hippo therapeutist (sorry again I'm not sure about it - so I'm learning to help handicapped children with horses) As I said unfortunatelly I can't have a horse, and I have never had any 


*What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:*

Almost everything I do is connected with horses  Okay, sometimes not, but I read, talk, think about them, and I'm a member of a hungarian horse forum 


*What are your future plans/dreams with horses:*

I wrote it before  So I'd like to work with them 


*If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:*

I guess fjords and haflingers and maybe hungarian warmbloods 


*The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):*

Lidwina and Nenia - they are dutch warnbloods, and then Pirkadat /means dawn/ (nickname: Nyüzgi - doesn't mean anything ) and Varieté (nickname: Duci, means fatty) - they are hungarian warmbloods  


*Other (anything else you want to share):*

Thanks for reading my bio


----------



## english_rider144

*Username:*
*English_Rider144*
*Why you chose it and what it means:*
*I ride english and 144 is one of my lucky numbers*
*How you came across the HF:*
*I google way to much lol*
*What sections to you go to the most:*
*Critique, breeds, breeding, off topic, pictures, and videos.*
*How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): I got it from experiance. I started working around horses at the age of 8. Started riding at 9.*

*Currently, what do you do with horses: I'm learning to do barrels and poles but I jump and do equitation.*

*What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): My aunt had a horse when I was around 4/5 years old and used to take me out to the barn and let me do pony rides on him. I was hooked from then:lol:*

*What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: Nothing really besides look/buy stuff and come here.*

*What are your future plans/dreams with horses: I wanna keep riding. Hopefully buy my own land someday and have a little barn.*

*If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Percheron! or Belgian Drafts orr Clydesdales.*

*The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Ok lets to down the list. The horses I use/lease are named Magic and Princess. Then theres Beauty, Sam, Tonka, Vegard, Tim, Ben, Gigi, Fancy, Spiniach(SP?) Sky, Louie, Bo, Snickers, Lil' Bear, and Buttercup.*

*Other (anything else you want to share): Rawr?:lol::shock:*


----------



## so33gilmore

Username: so33gilmore

Why you chose it and what it means: 

I needed to find a forum where I could talk to other horsey people and hopefully get some advice, as I'm having a few problems with 2 of my 3 horses!!

How you came across the HF:

I googled horse forums :-/

What sections to you go to the most:

Not sure yet, but subjects that might interest me would include breaking ponies, showjumping, showing, western, bad behaviour etc :S

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 

I spent 5 years working voluntarily at a riding school, having regular riding lessons and loaning horses. I then bought 2 horses so gained experience with them. I was also a member of Pony Club, so had lessons etc. I also own a wide range of horsey books etc. 

Currently, what do you do with horses:

Not alot :S I have a showjumper mare, who I would love to get out competing, but at the moment her behaviour is preventing me from doing so. I have a 3 year old, that I am beginning to break in, only he doesn't seem to have got the memo, and all he seems to be able to do successfully, is roll :-/ Finally I have an ex-driving horse, who is being rehabilitated and slowly brought back into light work. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):

I started riding 7 years ago, and loved it from the word go. I loaned horses from a riding school for 5 years which made me love riding and horses more and more. My love of horses and riding has just grown and grown 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:

I used to study Horse Management at college, but finished that course, and to be honest, I don't spend a lot of time away from horses :-/

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:

I would love to affiliate my mare in showjumping and my dream would be to ride in the Hickstead Derby 

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:

Either Gypsy Vanner or an Exmoor pony! 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):

My 3 are my favourites  Kacey, Chance and Dilly

Also, my yard owner has a 17.7hh Gelding called Olympus!! Love him too!! He'd be in my favourites 

Other (anything else you want to share): 

I'd love to find a penpal/msn buddy who loves horses, to chat to. Male/Female, aged 18-30.

Anyone can ad my msn....... [email protected]


----------



## Spastic_Dove

*Username:* Spastic_Dove

*Why you chose it and what it means:*

One of my friends told me it described me. One second I'm spazzing out about something, the next I am very chill and serene. 


*How you came across the HF:*

I actually don't remember. Probably a google search of "Horse Forums"


*What sections to you go to the most:*

I usually just click "New Posts". I really like the critique section and anything with lots of pictures though


*How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect):* 
I started out in 4H doing horse bowl (Horsey Trivia competition) and doing riding lessons. Then I started leasing a pony at a racetrack and learned about breeding and racing. I also worked at a bunch of barns in exchange for lessons. I pretty much rode whatever anyone would put me on and read ever book I could get my hands on.  I learn a lot from here too

*Currently, what do you do with horses:*

Right now I am working with Diesel to start showing so eventually we can possibly ride the AQHA breed shows. We have been working on Horsemanship and Western Pleasure but do anything (cows, trail..) Eventually I want to teach him English. 


*What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):*
The first horse I ever rode was a little pony that walked through are neighborhood randomly when I was 6months old. Then I started taking these trail rides up in the pocono mountains when I was three till about 7. Started taking formal lessons when I was seven then got my first lease when I was about 10. Rode everything and anything from then on. Leased a little appy named Star, a crabby Arab Cross named Chablis. My first horse was an OTTB that I am trying to find (Northern Runaway) because turned out he had a slab fracture and wasn't suitable for the riding I was doing. Then I got Diesel. Now I'm planning on doing Equine Assisted Psychotherapy. 

*What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:*

Read about horses, talk about horses, think about horses, write about horses....


*What are your future plans/dreams with horses:*
Use horses for emotional/physical therapy for children. Probably try and work a bit with Veterans. 


*If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:*

No idea, honestly. 


*The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):*
Poco Tri Jet (Diesel)- My everything horse
Northern Runaway (Bandit) - My TB boy who I only had for a short time but he made a huge impact
Zenyatta- Holy crap I want to ride her
Theodore O'Connor 
the list goes on...


*Other (anything else you want to share):*
I love horses :3


----------



## Fellen

Username: Fellen

Why you chose it and what it means: It's the name of my horse.... 

How you came across the HF: Surching the web for horse forums

What sections to you go to the most: english riding, training

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): Well started talking riding lessons when I was about 8, when I was 10 I was at the stables every day sometimes getting to ride, but mostly helping and asking questions, then when I was 13 I started riding every day, and when I was 15 I was aloud to start my horse alone (with help of course, but I was the only one riding) 
Got lots of lessons riding plus just "plane" horse knowlege from my boss who rode Grand Prix level, and still am. 

Currently, what do you do with horses: I'm getting mine ready for show season, after she was sick for 2 months... 
Trying to get a horse ready for her owners to be able to ride her
And just exercising the other one

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I've always loved animals, but my moms allergic. I acctually always wanted a dog. But my grandparents sent me to a horse camp when I was 7 and after that I just compleatly fell for it. I valted for 2 years and started riding after a year. 

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses: hmm.. I don't think anything

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: Would like to compeat at atleast M level. (Think in America it would be forth level) in Dressage

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Tricky.. But I think I have to go with Rheinländer 

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s): Fellen, Bambi (the first pony I leased), Fantagero aka Pfutzi (horse I've been riding for the owner for about 4 years)

Other (anything else you want to share): I feel really lucky to grow up in Germany. Great dressage work... :lol:


----------



## NoFear526

Username: NoFear526

Why you chose it and what it means:
Simply means "no fear". And the numbers, well that is the date my hubby and I got married. 


How you came across the HF: 
Googled horse forums, haha, how simple right?

What sections to you go to the most: 
Critique, Sales, Health, Training, Shows, Jumping, and English riding.

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): 
Through so many sources that I could not name them all. I've been riding for about 14 years, and in those 14 years I've come across some great trainers, and some not so great trainers. I've trained many horses, as well as ridden and shown them. I've trained students as well, and managed a Hunter/Jumper facility. I've learned a lot in my years, both from horses and humans alike. 

Currently, what do you do with horses:
Currently I just bought my 8 month old baby. I am training/riding a 4 year old for my trainer, who is for sale. We are prepping her for shows this summer and Events. I am looking into another horse for myself as well. 

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect):
I have loved horses before I could even remember. I've always loved them since I was little. My Mom and her sisters used to have horses since they were little, so I say that it is in our genes.

What do you do that is horse related when you aren't around horses:
Haha. Well, I am always correcting my posture. Its good to do even off the horse, it translates to your riding. I am on this here horse forum as well. Or reading articles by trainers. You can never know everything when it comes to horses, its always a learning experience. 

What are your future plans/dreams with horses:
When my husband gets out of the military and we settle down, we are looking for a house with land and/or a barn already. I want to start my own training business, and have just a handful of boarders. I will have students, but they will have their own horses. I plan on making a career out of it.

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be:
Trakehners

The Name(s) of your favorite horse(s):
Indy. She was by far the best horse I've owned in my many years.

Other (anything else you want to share): 
That is all!


----------



## happylove

Username: happylove

Why you chose it and what it means: mostly just a random thing xD it's my name on other websites too, so i just brought it here 

How you came across the HF: i was just sort of wandering the web this february vacation..bored, and figured I'd see what's up!

What sections to you go to the most: pretty much everything, i scatter around 

How did you gain your horsey knowledge (books, DVDs, lessons, ect): a lifetime of being around horses, books, years of lessons, several jobs at barns, classes at school, owning and riding my wonderful thoroughbred

Currently, what do you do with horses: lots and lots of dressage, bareback riding, some jumping, some trail riding, some cross country, more dressage

What is your past with horses (how you fell in love, previous horses, ect): wow. my history is quite long! when i was young i always loved horses, and began taking lessons when i was 8 at a barn i don't want to name. i had a bad experience there, the first horse i ever rode died the week i went back for my second lesson, and we later discovered that the instructor was abusive, so we reported her and left after she wacked the horse i was learning to trot on with a longe whip and i broke my arm when he bolted. then, i went to Kilkenny horse center for 7 years afterwards, not giving up on horses and learning the basics and more advanced horse exercises. it was there that i met "my" horse, although he technically doesn't belong to me, close friends who needed me to look after him. December Fire is a 6 year old ex racehorse thoroughbred who is now learning dressage and some jumping. I rode him for 2 years at Kilkenny, but it unfortunately closed and moved to a location i did not live near. Fire and I are now at Walnut Hollow Farm and loving it!!! Never Give Up on horses! Ever!

What are your future plans/dreams with horses: probably becoming a trainer, professional rider, or vet, i'm still young so i have not decided yet (high school freshman)

If you could breed anyone breed of horses it would be: Paints!


----------

